# Male Tiger Relaxing



## anand (Oct 14, 2012)

Bandhavgarh Tiger Reserve, India.

Bamera (his name) is the dominant male. January 2011. 

EOS 400D, 1/500, f 8, [email protected], ISO 800


----------



## Stephen_C (Oct 14, 2012)

What an extraordinary coincidence: I think we were at the same sighting!

(Canon 1D MkIV, 300mm f/2.8L, cropped)

Stephen


----------



## anand (Oct 14, 2012)

Stephen_C said:


> What an extraordinary coincidence: I think we were at the same sighting!
> 
> (Canon 1D MkIV, 300mm f/2.8L, cropped)
> 
> Stephen



Truly extraordinary. 15th January 2011. Same angle of view too.....


----------



## Stephen_C (Oct 14, 2012)

> Truly extraordinary. 15th January 2011.



Yes - 9.36 in the morning, in something of a jeep scrum, watching P6 in a sandy river bed.

Stephen


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 14, 2012)

Great to see a real time and the real world photo comparisons


----------



## anand (Oct 15, 2012)

Stephen_C said:


> What an extraordinary coincidence: I think we were at the same sighting!
> 
> (Canon 1D MkIV, 300mm f/2.8L, cropped)
> 
> Stephen



This is more or less the same composition. Shooting Date/Time	

15-01-2011 09:44:21
Tv 1/500
Av	7.1
ISO Speed	800


----------

